# Color of Horse Tack



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Is this english or western? The color of the tack used in english is determined by what discipline you choose.


----------



## Mustard Seed Stables (Nov 1, 2012)

Western


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Dark bay, light bay? I've always liked them in purple or teal.


----------



## LAhorses (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't know if Chucky would like purple! Maybe an aqua color or burgundy (sp?)


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Wyatt, my dark bay, looks good in navy, and the lighter blue in that Weaver graphite line. I think they call it hurricane?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

He's a darker bay, so really any bright color is going to pop nicely on him. 

You could do just about any color. I am biased toward turquoise, so that's what I usually pick!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Tennessee Orange, of course!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Sadly the bright/hot colors seem to be on their way out. Aqua or teal is the new in color altho not suited to every horse color. At a show two gamers were on bays, one with hot orange, the other with hot lime and both looked awesome.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

my brown looks bay in summer is in bright yellow & lime green. She looks awesome in neon orange or turquoise though


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I like yellow on dark horses but some people are superstitious and believe yellow is bad luck in the show ring. One of my boy's color is lavender, he's a dark bay and it looks so good on him I don't mind having to tell EVERYONE we come in contact with that he's a boy


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I love hunters green, aqua, mustard yellow, bright purple and black on my brown gelding. I suspect that he'd look good in orange, too, but I've never tried it.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

My bay, though he's not a dark bay, but more of a blood bay, looks AMAZING in light blue.


----------

